# Solved: How to remove congratulations you won ads on youtube for mac?



## A-kat (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guy's first post here, recently downloaded a plugin from www.hd-plugin.com and have since ended up these stupid ads every time i open up a video on youtube. What is the best way to go about getting rid of these things also, are they dangerous in any way?


----------



## BigTobster (Feb 26, 2011)

Perhaps remove the plugin?
Also try installing ad-block if you are using Google Chrome or Firefox. 

Can also download some Ad-Ware removal tools such as SuperAntiSpyware

Adverts are normally just that - adverts. Some will track your online usage to better tailor the adverts to you. This is generally considered spyware. Whether you consider that dangerous is up to you  Most would consider it immoral I think!


----------



## A-kat (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the response.

I've removed the plugin, i usually run safari or chrome and have gotten an ad-blocker for both. 

I will give the SuperAntiSpyware a go, once again thanks!


----------



## BigTobster (Feb 26, 2011)

No problem 

Please mark thread as solved


----------

